
Scientists say most likely number of contactable alien civilisations is 36 - exanimo_sai
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2020/jun/15/scientists-say-most-likely-number-of-contactable-alien-civilisations-is-36
======
dificilis
Who are "Scientists"?

All scientists?

The authors of the paper?

